# Vampire betta!!!!!!Not true!!!!



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

*LOOK WHAT SOMEONE MADE!!!!*http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...&ndsp=21&tbs=isch:1&ei=a4QrTPjFKYWglAfMrYD8Ag
Who could make such a thing!


----------



## AnimeFish (May 28, 2010)

:lol: I found that funny. The person who made that has some imagination.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

It is kinnda funny but its mean to.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

> :lol: I found that funny. The person who made that has some imagination.


Ditto!


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

It is pretty funny, but my only trouble really with it is if someone believes it and is freaked out from bettas.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Yeah.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Did you catch what it said about Timmy, that didn't make sense?!

Poor Timmy Snotrocket of Desolation, Nevada woke up dead


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

XD I found that very funny, and got a kick out of that. No one would really believe that, the author make it very easy to see it is not real.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

That was funny and they were just doing it for fun. They were just being silly because of all the vampire popularity right now.


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

lmao


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Yeah!


----------



## Jakr959 (Jun 15, 2010)

Its funny! Its not like it real though. just a bunch on tom-foolery


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I happy its not real cause if it was I'd put bricks on Buddy's aquarium lid.LOL!


----------



## Jakr959 (Jun 15, 2010)

LOL and I would put bulbs of garlic in Akrins tank!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Lol!!!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I'd do nothing to Puffy, even if "vampire" bettas were real... he could eat my siblings any day >.> XD


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I could do without my brother.=D


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

lmao! I love the part with the Mimes.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Me to!!!!


----------



## Shmed (Jul 1, 2010)

*Deep breaths...*

Dude, chill! It's just a joke! :roll:


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

> lmao! I love the part with the Mimes.


lol!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

lmao I've found that. It gave me a good chuckle


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Lol :lol: I got a good smile out of that.


----------

